# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmersale

## Luna

THE Woolpack, formerly Commercial Inn, made famous by TV's Emmerdale, is for sale at Â£600,000 in Esholt, West Yorks.

From the mirror

----------


## Luna

So anyone got and spare change to make an offer?

----------


## Bryan

im now the proud owner of the woolpack!

----------


## Luna

:Cheer:  good on you bryan  :Cheer:

----------


## Abi

WHat will they say at the Vic?!?!?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

ooohhhh yea your mother (peggy) wont be too happy

----------


## Bryan

> ooohhhh yea your mother (peggy) wont be too happy


im gonna be nicking her catchphrase! geroutta my pub!   :Lol: 

all we need now is t'rovers and the black swan and weve got the set!

----------


## Luna

ooohh a franchise (sp?)

----------


## Bryan

then were going to send cousin billy over to australia to get whatever neighbours one is!

----------


## Chris_2k11

What about the dog in the pond!

----------


## Luna

lmao - can i be your cousin?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> then were going to send cousin billy over to australia to get whatever neighbours one is!


Oh and I think that's called 'Lou's place'   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

has that not been burned down?? is it not scarletts now??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> has that not been burned down?? is it not scarletts now??


Oh I dunno  :Searchme:  I haven't watched Neigbours for years lol

----------


## Bryan

> What about the dog in the pond!


oh yeah... im sure we can threaten the owners to hand it over to us

----------


## Bryan

> has that not been burned down?? is it not scarletts now??


yeah it is just asked my mate whos obsssesed with neighbours, how werid of all some to obsesses over its neighbours!

talking of selling sets who brought the brookside houses?

----------


## Luna

me lol

----------


## Bryan

> lmao - can i be your cousin?


well eastenders have a knack for creating mystery cousins out of nowhere so probably will we be in a few years when the mitchell family needs extending!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jemma

OMG I only just got the title of this thread   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  EmmerSALE I get it lol I must be having a slow day...

----------

